# German Blue Diamond/Electric Blue Rams



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have young Rams available now for sale.

These are German Blue Diamond longfins, which are a mix of Gold/Electric/German Blue rams.

The original US breeder imported them from Germany direct and are not the same as the ones seen in the LFS.

They are very brightly marked as adults and extremely hardy, having been raised in PH 7.6 water. They can adapt to any conditions from cooler temps 78-86F and PH of 6.5 to 7.6 without any problems

German Blue Diamonds @ 4 months old. (longfin) $10 each. 
Sorry cannot sex them yet.
here is pic of an adult one raised by me.









Electric Blue Diamond Ram @ 4 months old. (longfin) limited quantity
nice overall blue coverage $12 each.

here is pic of an adult one raised by me.









Another pic of an adult pair









I can arrange to meetup in Mississauga next Sunday, or I can bring them to Octoberfish.

Any not sold before will be offered at the Octoberfish auction.

Sorry I cannot deliver outside of Mississauga right now.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Beautiful looking rams Anna. GLWTS.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

congratulations to all the buyers at Octoberfish of these beautiful rams.

My rams took 1st and 2nd place in their category New World Dwarf Cichlids yesterday at Octoberfish.

I am completely sold out of them now.

Hope you all get the same enjoyment out of them that I do.

I will be concentrating on breeding the electric blues for a deeper shade this year.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> My rams took 1st and 2nd place in their category New World Dwarf Cichlids yesterday at Octoberfish.
> 
> I will be concentrating on breeding the electric blues for a deeper shade this year.


Congratulations and good luck with the line breeding, they looked great


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Zenin, it was sooo nice to hear the compliments on them, and I was so excited about them because I had raised them from eggs myself as a 1st time breeder of rams.

I knew I would have hard competition from other long time breeders, so I was truly honored to have won both the 1st and 2nd prize with them.

thank you so much to all the hobbyists for your support


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on the wins!! I saw them at the show and auction and they were beautiful fish!!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> congratulations to all the buyers at Octoberfish of these beautiful rams.
> 
> My rams took 1st and 2nd place in their category New World Dwarf Cichlids yesterday at Octoberfish.
> 
> ...


Congrats Anna on your 1st & 2nd place wins on your German Blue Diamond/Electric Blue Rams. I saw them & they were extremely handsome. You must be really proud. I would be.


----------

